# Lawn cutting with lasers



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

Is this the future? Lol no need to sharpen blades!

https://hackaday.com/2022/09/02/cutting-the-grass-with-frickin-lasers/

https://youtu.be/WTPHsouuGq4


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Haha I saw that video too! Too bad it seems to be way too slow… and dangerous.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

That is pretty crazy. Would be a great way to burn off all your dormant grass in the Spring...as well as your neighbors' dormant lawns as well. &#128517;

Seems like it is entirely impractical way to mow your lawn today, but you have to think someone could perfect it in the long-term future.


----------

